# Depth of workbench



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am considering making myself a craft bench. Things it would be used for - working with horn etc, maybe some leather work, possibly some sewing, and cardmaking/scrapbooking etc.

What would you say is the ideal depth for a surface - I am thinking 18" or so as if it is too deep the back will probably end up a dumping ground. 

Any thoughts?

hoggie


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess it would depend your reach as well as your "craft". 

My sewing table is an interior door mounted to a set of fold-up legs purchased at Home Depot (might have been Lowes).

My all-purpose craft table is 24" deep and is basically a shelf mounted along the entire length of one wall in my craft room (about 14' long).

My jeweler's bench is about 30" deep, but I designed it that way so I could have room for regularly used supplies. The top "shelf" has a half-moon cutout and is about 10" shallower than the bottom.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

24" is standard, which is what kitchen counters are. If you realize later that you don't need that much depth, you can always put a shelf unit in the back. If you will be working from both sides, you could go 30" with no problem.

My sewing bench is 24", which gives room for the article coming off the machine, as well as a small cutting board next to the machine. Saw something nifty the other day. The woman's DH made her a portable pressing board. There is a plywood board about 2" wider than her table. On each side of the board is a piece of 1" so when it is set on a table it won't move. This is covered with padding (cotton or poly), then that silver ironing fabric and stapled to the other side. It can be made to fit your bench, then when not needed removed and stored on it's side. I'm designing a new sewing room and will make one of these.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I have several benches in my shop with depths from 24 to 36 inches. 

Sit down benches seem to work best at 24 inches or maybe 30 inches if you have something like shelves or storage bins on the back. 

My stand up benches are all at least 30 inches deep with my main two being 34 and 36 inches. It may sound deep, but its easy to reach the back when you're standing.


----------

